# How to show multiple domains at ctrl-alt-del window



## ds18s20 (Jan 10, 2007)

Hi,

I am curious, what would cause a domain do show up in the list box when one hits ctrl-alt-del. Usualy there would be two entries, one is the domain of which the PC is a member of, and the other is the local machine name.

Provided that netBIOS broadcasts of the other GC are NOT present, how can one make the XP allow you to login to domains other than the domain of which the PC is a meber of?

I really need to hear from soneone who had done this. The naswer is NOT DNS so please share the mechanics of what would cause XP desktop to allow you to login to other domains? Domain trust comes to mind but I would like to hear from the AD gurus

Thanks
bOYAN


----------



## newhouse1390 (Jan 10, 2005)

Multiple domains existing the a forest that computer belongs to.


----------



## ds18s20 (Jan 10, 2007)

newhouse1390 said:


> Multiple domains existing the a forest that computer belongs to.


The domain that I want to show up is part of another forest. 

I guess the question was not clear - what does one need to do so that other domains show up at ctrl-alt-del login screen. Totally different domains in totally different forests

THanks
~B


----------



## newhouse1390 (Jan 10, 2005)

It would be hard for me to speak intelligently about this because I am not in tune wiht your network topology. You are going to need a physical link between the two sites/forests/domains.

Can you give a more specific description of your network and we might be able to come up with a better solution.

In a nutshell what you need to do is establish a link between the site you want to add and the forest you want to be added to. Once the link is established you can run through a wizard.


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

To add to newhouse1390. You will need to establish trusts between the sites/forests/domains. 

http://technet2.microsoft.com/Windo...b2b9-4d65-9e7f-8cae9100776b1033.mspx?mfr=true


----------



## ds18s20 (Jan 10, 2007)

Hi

Yes I do have a link and by link I mean that the two networks can ping each other. Now can you give me more details on running "through a wizard"? Which wizard is that? The trust wizard? 

Thanks
~B


----------



## ds18s20 (Jan 10, 2007)

Oops this might shed some light:


----------



## newhouse1390 (Jan 10, 2005)

Since the physical link required to join the domains we need to add that domain to the trusts, I believe there is a shortcut in your Admin tools folder. Let me get back with you on that. I know there is a wizard that can run you through the process, I want to make sure that we are not going to disrupt the network at site 1 trying to join to site 2.


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

Under Administrative tools, Active Directory Domains and Trusts. 
Right click on your domain and click properties. Go to the Trusts tab and you can add domains here.


----------



## ds18s20 (Jan 10, 2007)

Hi

Yes I know where the wizard is. However the core question is not the nuts-and-bolts of creating a trust which is a trivial task anyway.

The question is- will the trust give me what I want. 

In other words, would the existance of trust make the other domain show up on the list box when a user hits ctrl-alt-del and gets the LOGIN TO prompt. That is the bottom field right below username and apssword

~B


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

Yes.. At least they do on our network.


----------



## ds18s20 (Jan 10, 2007)

crazijoe said:


> Yes.. At least they do on our network.


Cool, you are correct. It does show up. Now I have another question - when you are at a PC which is member of corp2 and you login with user account from corp1 can you then browse corp1 domain from my network places and see all servers and other machines?

With me the answer is NO. It seems that you can only browse corp2 or in other words, the domain of which this PC is a member of, disregarding the fact that you just authenticated as a user of corp1

Sure, authentication does work just fine, but browsing is experiencing the issue mentioned above. Are you seeing the same behaviour in your environment?

Thanks so much
Boyan


----------



## ds18s20 (Jan 10, 2007)




----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

We actaully do use it that way. We only use it to log into the other domains servers for maintanence.


----------

